# HDTV Antenna Help?



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

We cut the cable tv cord over a year ago and love it. We use Netflix USA and Hulu, plus our own media server for random movies, documentaries and tv series. But still every once in a while we'd like to get some live local programming. 

Anybody installing antennas or know of good antenna brands? 

I'm hoping to find one that will pick up stations up to 70-90 mile away and be under $200. I think that's possible, but not totally sure or which brands are the best bang for the buck. 

So far I'm thinking Antennas Direct, but not sure which exact model.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

This is the start: http://www.antennaweb.org/

Altho I am not sure if it will work in Canada.

Did Canada go all digital like the US did a little while back? If so, it's the best HD you can get, completely uncompressed. I'm 7 miles from (and have direct line of sight to) the Empire State Building so I get clear reception on all the network channels. But I am not sure about 70-90 miles.

Remember, there is no such thing as an "HD Antenna", that's just marketing hype. It's still broadcasted in UHF and VHF and that's all you need.

I like Winegard antennas and I would start there.


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

FrunkSlammer said:


> We cut the cable tv cord over a year ago and love it. We use Netflix USA and Hulu, plus our own media server for random movies, documentaries and tv series. But still every once in a while we'd like to get some live local programming.
> 
> Anybody installing antennas or know of good antenna brands?
> 
> ...


Go with an external omnidirectional antenna that has a DC power supply. The higher the antenna the better. Try to avoid sticking it in the attic unless you have to. Also consider the number of TVs per antenna. I've gotten away with 2, but not sure what the protocol is on that.

I would not know a good brand from another but I'm sure you can check user reviews.
Google omnidirectional hdtv antenna


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

An omnidirectional antenna is better when you are close to many different stations that are all around you.

If you only have stations that are 70-90 miles away, I would think you need a very well aimed directional antenna.

Antennaweb will tell you all of this once you put in your address. If it doesn't work for Canada then there may be a similar site up there.


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

Hack Work said:


> An omnidirectional antenna is better when you are close to many different stations that are all around you.
> 
> If you only have stations that are 70-90 miles away, I would think you need a very well aimed directional antenna.
> 
> Antennaweb will tell you all of this once you put in your address. If it doesn't work for Canada then there may be a similar site up there.


Sounds good. I didn't consider the directional antenna for his distance.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

In addition to Netflix streaming I use Amazon Streaming, both are pay services but very cheap. I don't like Hulu.

Then, I use my parents account to get 

HBO GO - this is awesome. All the HBO shows, full series from beginning to end, plus all the moves they are current rotating.
History 
A&E
Showtime Anytime

All of the above I can watch on my Roku digital video player except for Showtime Anytime, that is only available on computers or mobile platforms like the iPad and iPhone.


----------



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

The wife likes Hulu. Happy Wife happy Life. I like Vudu. Vudu has 3D content for 3D tv Geek alert watch out.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Depends a lot on the broadcast signal of the stations available and contour of the land between you and the station. If you have any people around you using antenna, check with them, but I doubt you have much luck at that distance without having one mounted high above your house


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah my wife watches hulu the most, I just watch The Daily Show and Modern Family.. maybe a couple other shows my wife puts on. I'm not big on tv, just wanna keep the family happy.. so need some local live stuff, news, sports & odd show.

I just wanted the distance to try and pick up Seattle.. but it's not a big deal if I can't. Good advice on the omnidirectional.. Canadian stations are north of me and American stations south of me. 

Also didn't know that the HDTV antenna wasn't even a thing.. it's the same damn antenna of my youth, but no more fuzz and static. What a shame!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I have an amplified one on the roof line if my house. I got it at HD I believe about 4 years ago but don't remember the brand, and it works great at 30 miles or so to Chicago. 
Just make sure it has a clean line of sight o your target. A large oak tree in my yard does make a difference on some days. 
I could also receive Milwaukee stations if I pointed one to the north east. 

We tried netflix and Hulu but it wasn't worth it to pay. My wife and I just didn't bother watching much. Over the next month or two I'll run new cable for a satellite dish and install a flat screen. We have been waiting years for this big rear projection to die. My wife wants to watch The Walking Dead so I better get off my ass.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Why do I need line of sight if similar antennas can be used indoors? I get the signal strength would be better, but just to be clear, I don't actually need line of sight right? Pretty sure I won't have line of sight to any of the transmitter antennas. 

And The Walking Dead is really good. Pretty sure Netflix has The Walking Dead.. we watched it from the start until we got caught up last season, now we just download it off The Pirate Bay as each episode comes out.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Years ago I had an antenna put up because I couldn't get cable. Later on I got a "big" satellite dish and when they went south, I got the smaller Dish.

I kept the antenna up because sometimes you lose signal on a dish.
Anyway, I still used the antenna on occasion and never considered taking it down. When everything went to a digital signal I kept hearing about needing a digital antenna. So I decided to just not worry about and didn't do anything and would just do without if my dish lost signal.

Then one day I thought I would just see if my old antenna would pick up anything from the digital stuff. When I tried it I was amazed, everything was as clear as the dish signal. The stations (network) are 80 to 90 miles away and they come in great.
So all the hype about needing a "special" antenna for the HD/digital stuff was just a marketing scam!

The most amazing part is that I had received a lot of damage to the old antenna from wind/storms over the years and several of the elements are held on with duct tape!:laughing:
Still works good!:thumbup:


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

*Winegard*





I have one sitting on my truck because an old customer ordered one to replace his old analog Winegard that I had installed 17 years ago. As it turns out, at some point someone had cut the antenna wire to it. I reconnected the 17 year old unit just for ****s and giggles and he got every channel he had hoped for. He's about 60 miles from the antennas.


I can't stress this too much, make sure that the mast and boom are plumb and true.


----------

